

First Startup Lessons Learned - Sindrome
http://www.flaskofespresso.com/2011/05/lfm-lessons-learned/
In early 2010 I embarked on a solo journey to spec, design, and build a fully-fledged SaaS application all by myself. You can read more about my thought process and the summary of the experience here. In this post I will be going over the lessons I learned. This was the largest solo project I ever embarked on and I learned a lot from the product development standpoint as well as technical.
======
Sindrome
<http://www.flaskofespresso.com/2011/05/lfm-lessons-learned>

